# whereis fusermount?



## ericx (Mar 13, 2014)

I know I must be just dense, but where is `fusermount`?

In theory, it is part of sysutils/fuser-libs. 
sysutils/fuser-libs installs the fusermount.1.gz man page. 
fusefs-libs/work/fuse-2.9.3/util/fusermount.c can be seen happily waiting.
But the port does not compile it and it does not install it.
Searching the ports tree for all appearances of the string 'fusermount' in the pkg-plist files yields only sysutils/fuser-libs:


```
** root@milicent ** /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs ** Wed Mar 12 20:28:07
# find /usr/ports -name pkg-plist -print0 | xargs -0 grep fusermount
/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/pkg-plist:man/man1/fusermount.1.gz
/usr/ports/shells/fish/pkg-plist:%%DATADIR%%/completions/fusermount.fish
/usr/ports/shells/zsh/pkg-plist:%%DATADIR%%/%%ZSH_VER%%/functions/Completion/Linux/_fusermount
/usr/ports/shells/bash-completion/pkg-plist:%%DATADIR%%/completions/fusermount
[Exit 1 ]
```

Maybe `fusermount` has been replaced?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2014)

On what version of FreeBSD? FreeBSD 10.0 has it's own FUSE implementation.


----------



## ericx (Mar 13, 2014)

Yah, I'm running 10. Thanks for pointing that out. However, there still doesn't appear to be a `fusermount` file:

```
** ericx@milicent ** ~ ** Thu Mar 13 07:01:34
$ find /usr/src -name fuse\*
/usr/src/usr.bin/fstat/fuser.c
/usr/src/usr.bin/fstat/fuser.1
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_internal.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_ipc.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_file.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_param.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_vfsops.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_node.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_io.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_kernel.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_node.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_main.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_io.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_debug.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_ipc.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_file.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_internal.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse.h
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_device.c
/usr/src/sys/fs/fuse/fuse_vnops.c
/usr/src/sys/modules/fuse
/usr/src/contrib/file/Magdir/fusecompress
```

I would gather that 10 includes the kernel part; but no utilities? (I've never tried to use fuse before; so I'm unfamiliar).


----------



## tingo (Mar 13, 2014)

Why do you need fusermount? On Linux, I use it to unmount. To unmount in FreeBSD, use the `umount` command.


----------



## ericx (Mar 14, 2014)

Seriously? Unmount is all I want; but all the documentation says use: `fusermount`...

`umount` works. Thank you. 
I'll try and submit a patch to the sysutils/fuser-libs maintainer to remove the `fusermount` man pages.


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (Apr 26, 2018)

Yes, it is really bad that there is no fusermount on FreeBSD,
it is very useful when, for example, sshfs freezes after lost connection,
when you'll try to ls or unmount sshfs mount point, shell will hang executing
that command for some time. On GNU/Linux (Devuan), when such things happens,
I use fusermount like `% fusermount -uz /mnt/sshfs`, it will instantly
unmount your mount point at any time. Also tools that depends on fuse, like sshfs,
are not very stable IMO, so fusermount is very useful tool, but fusermount executable
doesn't exist for some reason on FreeBSD, while sysutils/fusefs-libs installs
fusermount(1) man page, so it is even possible to execute `% man fusermount`,
to see fusermount manual, but fusermount executable file is not provided
by any port, when I try to grep "fusermount": `% grep -r fusermount /usr/ports/`,
such output appears 
	
	



```
/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-libs/pkg-plist:man/man1/fusermount.1.gz
/usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-afuse/files/afuse.1:\-u \-z options to fusermount, or \-l for regular mount.
/usr/ports/sysutils/xfce4-mount-plugin/files/patch-panel-plugin_devices.c:           deviceprintf(&tmp, "fusermount -u %m", pdisk->device);
/usr/ports/sysutils/avfs/files/patch-scripts_umountavfs:    if type -p fusermount > /dev/null 2>&1 ; then
/usr/ports/sysutils/avfs/files/patch-scripts_umountavfs:       fusermount -u -z "$MntDir"
/usr/ports/shells/zsh/pkg-plist:%%DATADIR%%/%%ZSH_VER%%/functions/Completion/Linux/_fusermount
/usr/ports/shells/bash-completion/pkg-plist:%%DATADIR%%/completions/fusermount
/usr/ports/shells/fish/pkg-plist:%%DATADIR%%/completions/fusermount.fish
```
Is it a bug, or there is some reason for this?
I'm using


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 27, 2018)

ILUXA said:


> Is it a bug, or there is some reason for this?


Seems like a bug or a glitch to me, you might want to contact the maintainer for sysutils/fusefs-libs....  which doesn't seem to exist. So that probably explains that issue: the port is currently unmaintained.


----------

